# Fehler - Unable to restore sessions



## TheTobi (14. Dez 2010)

WARNUNG: WEB0517: Unable to restore sessions for web module [/JSFForum] from previous deployment

Hi, ich habe oben genannten Fehler öfters, der wohl auftritt wenn ich deploy und er die sessions nicht wiederherstellen kann. Allerdings frage ich mich welche Sessions, denn ich erzeuge eigentlich keine Sessions. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen machen kann.


Hier steht schon etwas dazu, aber ich verstehe nicht ob das jetzt nicht so schlimm ist oder ob ich das einfach so abschalten sollte:
Jan Luehe's Blog : Weblog


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2010)

> Allerdings frage ich mich welche Sessions, denn ich erzeuge eigentlich keine Sessions.


Ach, wirklich?

Du hast also gar keine User die mit dem Browser auf deiner Anwendung arbeiten?


----------



## TheTobi (14. Dez 2010)

Naja doch das schon, aber eigentlich keine Werte die wirklich gehalten werden müssen, keine Cookies oder so....gut kann sein das der Glassfish das intern anlegt wovon ich nichts weiss.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2010)

*verschoben*

Es wird immer eine HttpSession angelegt, default als Cookie ansonsten mit URL rewriting, das gehört zu den grundlagen der WebApp Entwickliung in Java, solltest du dir imho aneignen.


----------

